# 5 years on from divorce with original thread link



## Blokeymcblokeface (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi All

I got a lot of help and advice some years ago and I thought it write about my experiences briefly , here is a link to my posts 5 years ago …

New Guy from UK... Hi all
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...share_type=t[/URL]"]New Guy from UK... Hi all

Hope the above works!!

Well, I got divorced, which was hard!!! Really hard and I don’t know how I got through it, it was crippling emotionally and took time to recover. 

However, I ventured onto some online dating after a few years and met a lovely woman and we clicked , I knew it was right this time. Fast forward 12 months and we got married and then 10 months after that we had a little baby who is my world.

What I’m trying to say is that I appreciate the support you guys gave me and that things can be and will get better.

I expected this to be longer somehow, but it just didn’t end up that way… 

Thankyou


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Blokeymcblokeface said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a lot of help and advice some years ago and I thought it write about my experiences briefly , here is a link to my posts 5 years ago …
> 
> ...


It's great to hear that you have found happiness again after divorce. 
I too met an amazing spouse, 6 years after my first marriage ended. 16 years in and we are still very strong together.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy endings are awesome.

Finding a true love after divorce isn’t bad either!


----------



## Blokeymcblokeface (Mar 26, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> It's great to hear that you have found happiness again after divorce.
> I too met an amazing spouse, 6 years after my first marriage ended. 16 years in and we are still very strong together.


Amazing, I’m happy to hear you too found love

I think the first marriage is just practice for the real thing haha


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

@Blokeymcblokeface did your ex wife ever come out of the closet?


----------



## Blokeymcblokeface (Mar 26, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> @Blokeymcblokeface did your ex wife ever come out of the closet?


Not to my knowledge but I wouldn’t at all be shocked if I heard she did


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Happy endings are awesome.
> 
> Finding a true love after divorce isn’t bad either!


It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Blokeymcblokeface said:


> Not to my knowledge but I wouldn’t at all be shocked if I heard she did


I don’t claim to be an expert but I do know a lot of gay people, especially women and what you’ve described is very similar to their stories. 
I suppose she could be asexual either. Either way you were right to leave.


----------



## Blokeymcblokeface (Mar 26, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I don’t claim to be an expert but I do know a lot of gay people, especially women and what you’ve described is very similar to their stories.
> I suppose she could be asexual either. Either way you were right to leave.


I’d say she is almost defiantly a sexual, she does still hang around constantly with the same woman who was causing lots of problems in my marriage but that was just something mentioned by someone who knew the other woman and her little buddy who turned out to be my ex


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well like the expression goes...not your monkey not your circus....the ex is someone's issue.


----------

